# ALLOWANCES - Good or Bad?  OR How do you encourage your kids to make $$$?



## sadieml (Jan 22, 2016)

My DH and I never got allowances growing up.  Our parents bought us everything we actually needed, and left earning pocket change up to us (with some small exceptions).  My siblings and I were always encouraged to work for what we wanted, and I got my 1st unofficial job at age 9.  My sister and I shared an afternoon newspaper route, back when people still read the paper, and it was safe to ride a bike in our neighborhood.  I had been helping my mother with HER afternoon route for 4 years already, and didn't get paid a dime for that one.  This one I shared with my 12-year-old sister because you had to be 12 to get a route of your own. She didn't want to do "all that work"  alone, so money-hungry little bugger that I was, I said I'd help.  And help I did.  Sometimes even running the route alone.  I worked hard, could land a newspaper on the porch EVERY time, and never broke a window.  We also collected pop bottles for deposit (Anyone remember the 32oz Coke glass bottles with the screw-on cap?)  Mama had a cousin who owned a Krispy Kreme doughnut shop and he'd sell us doughnuts on Sat mornings for cost, and we'd resell them hot and fresh in the grocery store parking lots.  Grocery stores didn't have bakeries back then, and it was the only way to get them hot and fresh without going to the doughnut shop yourself.

I've told my kids that if they are really helpful with all of the projects we have around here, building pens, and chicken coops and all that stuff, and if they help with the animals themselves, They can share in any profit we make on eggs, goat-milk products, etc..  Do you think that's a good idea?  How about other ways to encourage our kids (the human kind) to make their own spending money?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2016)

When I was in junior high school, guess I was maybe 6-7th grade and 12-13, the 8th grade class was going to do a field trip to the UN in NY city. I wasn't "old enough" to legitimately go, but wanted to. We lived in MA at the time about 20 miles outside Boston. I had an older sister who also wanted to go. My folks couldn't afford to pay for us to go but we had ~ 2 months to earn the cost of the trip, and I got permission to go if I could earn the money to do it. Long story short, I did, my sister didn't. I offered to pay for my sister and not go. My folks found the $$ to cover her going and I got to visit the UN. 

Most of my money was made by scrounging returnable bottles... cans didn't really exist back then. I also ran a small paper route for the local rag. I would shovel snow in winter and do yard work in summer. Sometimes, but rarely, I would help my dad doing heavy manual labor in the back yard... moving large stones and such, and he would give a few bucks. One summer I worked for a local farmer in his fields harvesting produce (cabbages, butternut squash) I feel for farm laborers. I worked for a short time in a donut shop (yum!) There was a little old lady/widow who lived alone in a trailer a ways from home. I used to visit her every week and do her yard work and odd jobs to help her out. I basically did whatever I could find to make a few bucks.

I had a LOT of freedom when I was a kid. There was a commuter rail that went into down town Boston from the next town over. I used to ride my bike to the train station and take the train into Boston and wander around down town all day when I was 11-12 years old... by myself, or with my younger brother... I'd go visit my grandmother and aunts, then take the train back home. 

I guess what I'm saying is it's a different world today. I raised my kids with similar freedoms to what I had, but not totally... just not as simple as it used to be. I know they wouldn't even consider letting their kids do what I and they did. Also, 5 cents on a pop bottle return just doesn't go as far... Although working at home is good and does promote solid core values, it's not the same as earning money elsewhere where you are being paid for work that you "chose' to do for the pay, as opposed to being expected to help. Don't know if that makes sense. Tough decisions. Hope you strike that happy medium that works for y'all.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 22, 2016)

Someone we know does this, not us but it is a great idea and I would do it IMO.

They do the goat milk soaps, chickens and grow gardens of their own. They have 6 kids I believe, maybe 7 now? and they tell the kids to pick what they want to grow to sell at the farmers market. They have to know everything about it and can not just let it die because they are bored with it. 

They also have to know the chickens that lay each colored egg and anything that they grow and care for they get the profit from. They have to be fully responsible for them start to finish not just occasionally. But, they go with the the market and help sell the things themselves.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't have kids, but growing up in the sixties, was given a very small allowance, basically enough for a few candy bars. I was expected to do certain chores. Feed the dogs, polish my father's shoes on Saturday morning, we'd the strawberry bed, asparagus bed, etc. The amount grew slowly as I took on more work. If I didn't do it correctly, my "pay" was docked.

As I approached my tweens, I picked up extra money picking tomatoes on a nearby farm, then casting chickens and gathering eggs. By 16, I was earning near poverty wage for a family.

My opinion. Kids should be given some money in some fashion so they can learn to manage it. They should also learn that money is earned, in an age appropriate way. Simple chores when young, becoming more challenging as time passes. They should also be encouraged to work for others in some fashion if that option is available where you live. I grew up in the country. Suburbia is a different set of circumstances, but there are options available.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

When I grew up my grandparents farmed and I worked in tobacco every summer.  Kids can't do that anymore and I sure wouldn't want my daughter to do it.
But, my 11 year old Rachel is quite the entrepreneur.  My wife manages a farmers market and Rachel is a vendor selling Lemonade and Orangeade.  It's called "A Cup of Sunshine".
I just recoup my expenses and Rachel and a couple of teenagers who help split the profits.  Rachel probably made $700 or so this summer.











Plus she helped one of the produce vendors and he usually paid her $20 bucks or so.

The farmers market also had recipe contests throughout the season.  Whatever was current like peaches, blueberries, tomatoes etc.  She entered every single one.  First place was $25 in market bucks.  So, when she won I gave her $25 and took the market bucks.
Here was her first winner.  Peach tarts with marscapone cream.  She got the recipe from the cooking channel show "Beat Bobby Flay".  She probably picked up another $250 or so.






And then there is the premiums we get from the NC State Fair.  I take a cut off of that for hay and feed, but I think this year her cut was $900. 

She has to put about half of all of it in her savings account.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2016)

She's quite the little money-maker, and those talents will serve her well!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> She's quite the little money-maker, and those talents will serve her well!



She' smart.  Just like her dad.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 22, 2016)

Those feats will give her a head start.  I was often given choices about what I got to do for the bit of money I got.  Usually choices between picking cotton or putting up fence but I was a happy kid.  We were never 'given' anything but did have ample choices of working at various things to earn $.  I did my kids the same way but never put them in a cotton field.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 22, 2016)

Said by a honest kid: allowance is a good way to start but then start giving it less often and less often and eventually stop giving it. It is their job to help out around the house in order to earn freedom.

Hope that helps, taking it from experience too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2016)

Thought of this thread because of a writing assignment. Here we don't, nor have we ever given an allowance. All the children have had opportunity to earn a little money for "special jobs".

My daughter had an assignment for a persuasive essay. There were 3 topics to choose from, I offered 2 of the topics... smart cookie that she is asked what the third was... 
I said the third one wasn't an option... she asked what it was "anyway"   I told her it was about allowances. She smiled and then I thought hmmm lets see how well she does... told her she could use that topic.

I saw the look in her eye... I knew it was coming... I headed her off  told her that her paper would have to be VERY persuasive! I am not easily persuaded!

True to her style she wrote the most hilarious essay!  The gist of it... by giving her an allowance then she could buy her own stuff and I'd have more money to buy more goats and she could also buy goats and we could co-own goats.

What a nut!  She had me cracking up!

Of course this is not her real paper but it is one I will keep and tuck away in my mom's memories chest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 5, 2016)

spoken like a true goat addict


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2016)

My husband and I owned a business. When our daughter wanted money, I put her on the payroll. She answered phones and waited on customers. It was funny to see a customer come in and ask for her, after talking to her on the phone. Up would pop this kid, they were expecting someone 30 years old.  She sure hated the taxes taken out of her check.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 5, 2016)

Rachel is getting ready to get a dose of life
The entire check from the state fair was made out to her
I'm fixing to get our cut
All the dogs need a vet visit


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh. Yeah that happens for shows and in your case that should be part of her allowance. I have a deal with my parents that this summer I will care for their meat birds in exchange for 3 to show and sell at County Fair.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 5, 2016)

When my kids were young they did get a small allowance for doing some basic chores but when I opened a consignment store for children's  clothing and toys that all changed. My kids started going to garage sales with my mom and they would buy toys, bring them home and clean them and then resell them at my store. I never took my share from their sales since they were cleaning them and shopping for them. It was a great way for them to make some money and learn that it "takes money to make money".


----------



## sadieml (Feb 7, 2016)

@babsbag, @OneFineAcre, @Southern by choice, @Baymule, and everyone else (sorry for not getting everyone by name) -  You all have/have had some GREAT ideas.  My eldest sister says that DH and I are doing our children a disservice since we cannot afford to send them to college.  She took out big loan $$$ to send her 2, and paid them off herself.  She says all parents "owe it to their children" to provide them with an education, *including *college, I say she's nuts.  Mama tried to help me, I had a 1/2 scholarship (academic), and she paid the other 1/2 of my tuition (@ $175 my final semester), but I lived in an apartment, and paid for everything else myself.  I worked my way through college.  These days, the U of SC (where I attended 4 years) costs about $15,000 a year tuition.  I DO NOT think the average parent can afford that, nor do they *owe it to their children.  By all means, *if you can afford to help, feel free to do so, but don't feel that you MUST.  My eldest, John, intends to start (after a brief delay) this fall, and does not expect us to pay for his school.  We will help in any way we can, but he is looking forward to being able to help US financially since DH's MS is becoming increasingly nasty.  My children continue to thrill and amaze me as they mature, proving that if you "raise up a child in the way that he should go, when he is old he will not depart from it".  They always tell people how eager they are to make life for Mommy and Daddy easier, since we have always struggled so for them.  They are so beautiful inside, it makes me weep with pleasure.  BoB and I are sooo blessed, and sooo undeserving.  Thank God He gives us all what He has for us and not what we deserve.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

sadieml said:


> She says all parents "owe it to their children" to provide them with an education, *including *college, I say she's nuts.





sadieml said:


> I DO NOT think the average parent can afford that, nor do they *owe it to their children. By all means, *if you can afford to help, feel free to do so, but don't feel that you MUST.





sadieml said:


> They are so beautiful inside, it makes me weep with pleasure. BoB and I are sooo blessed, and sooo undeserving. Thank God He gives us all what He has for us and not what we deserve.



SMH! "owe it to their children" ... wowwwww.... 
yeah let's just keep feeding the entitlement mentality.
Sorry but once a child becomes an adult they are responsible for their future and their choices...  so tired of this "owed something mindset".
I find it sickening that parents have this beautiful baby and before they are even leaving the hospital or for some even out of the womb they are stressing over college... give me a break.
College is a tool... whatever happened to gifts and talents? Directing a child in their abilities?  Where did all the trade schools go, vo-tech? 
Once the gov got into guaranteed loans is when tuition skyrocketed. Not everyone is college bound... and that doesn't mean they aren't smart or aren't capable.... it has become so ridiculous. There is a degree for everything... it is nothing but causing extreme debt and indoctrinating a whole culture.
http://www.alternet.org/story/14860...'re_spending_way_too_much_on_higher_education

http://www.frontpagemag.com/point/201918/115520-janitors-us-have-college-degrees-daniel-greenfield

Sadie- you are blessed! The world just seems to have little value for what is important today.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 7, 2016)

@Southern by choice -  Absolutely right!  Second DS is planning to go to Tech school for a 2 yr certificate in welding (used to be an apprenticeship skill) so he can be a Blacksmith (also, formerly an apprenticeship skill).  My paternal grandfather was a Blacksmith.  I think technical school (now, Technical *College*) is a better idea for many if not most students.  So many careers once depended on apprenticeship and now even those require degrees of some sort.  AND there are those skills which now rely entirely on the degree, like teaching, which in SC now has a single teaching practicum (one semester only) and could really use about 2 years of working under the tutelage of a Master.  If we could somehow work our way back toward the Master/apprentice concept, I think it would be enormously beneficial to everyone.  'Course, that's just IMHO.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

@sadieml  I think this is so bad for America. There are so many gifted and talented young men and women that may have incredible gifts that may have learning disabilities in a particular area, dyslexia, NVLD, so many other things that would possibly prevent them from getting a stupid piece of paper yet they are fully capable. 
It makes me sick that a receptionist now has to have an associates!
What the heck have we done? I see this as an act of keeping people impoverished, dependent on government whichever way you turn... college debt or the people's debt if the knuckleheads running for president get their way and it is FREE! 
Free... and how is that again? Really free? 

Well we know the times so it is what it is... just horribly sad.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

I want Rachel to go to college
And I want to pay for it and I have been saving for her education since the day she was born
Is she entitled to a college education?
No, but I do feel responsible to provide one to her
That's why I have a 17 year old truck and 12 and 10 year old cars


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

We will help, BUT I am a believer in working for what you want. 
I see far too many that end up in school as a career   because they didn't have to work... then they get out of school and still don't know how to work.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2016)

My daughter started college at 16, graduated with a bachelors at 19, married and got a job. She went on to earn two masters degrees by 23 and has been a college professor for 7 years. She is now working on her doctorate and will have it by age 34. We worked our tails off to get her through college. We took out a loan that took 10 years to pay back. The masters degrees, she got loans for and starting in the summer, the college she works for will pick up the tab for her doctorate.

My son went to work on the docks in Galveston, loading freight bound for the offshore oil rigs. He worked for a half-a$$ed outfit that barely skimmed by the laws, rules and regulations. He ran equipment, cranes and was paid for a laborer's pay. He learned all he could, stayed for several years, then got laid off. He went to work in a welding shop for several more years, but really wanted to run cranes. He finally got on with a contractor working in a Dow chemical plant who put him through crane training and school. He is now licensed for operating 7 different types of cranes and loves what he does. He is currently working in Iowa, outside of Sioux City. He said he will stay until the first snowfall next winter, then he is quitting and coming HOME! He refuses to spend another winter in Iowa.

Two children. Both are smart. Both are motivated. Both found their passion and pursued it. One cost a boat load of money to get to where she wanted to go. One went his own way, worked his way up and is making money hand over fist. Both are happy with their jobs. Did we owe them help? I believe so. Neither of them acted "entitled" or like we "owed" them anything. We are a family. We help each other. That's what families do. Someday, we may need their help. My daughter has already told me that she expects to care for me in my old age. My Mother cared for her Mother, I cared for my Mother.

Allowances for kids? Yes. But not as a hand out for hanging out, eating and doing nothing. Responsibilities must be met, chores must be done, good grades (or as good as a child can make-not every child is a straight A student) and well behaved, then that allowance will be given.


----------



## OllieAcres (Feb 7, 2016)

I grew up on a small farm with 4 brothers. My mother was a stay at home mom and my father went and worked at my grandfathers insurance business and after work he did all the farm chores. Even though I grew up on a farm I would not say I had to do a lot of "farm work". I do remember having to collect eggs. My brothers did help with fencing and such but we didn't have to much to do with the cows. Probably because my father knew how dangerous beef cattle can be sometimes. We were not given allowance or any money for small jobs. There was just not that much to go around.

My parents are an interesting dynamic. My father worked all his life and he didn't want us to get jobs in high school and wanted us to enjoy being young. He would always say, "You have your whole life to work". My mother was not allowed to work growing up and her parents paid for her school and she was the parent who supported us working. That all being said, I have worked since I was fifteen and enjoy working to make my money.

I think that an important part is just the example you set. I saw my parents work hard and that taught me to work hard. They have helped me in anyway they could with schooling and I know when I get older I fully plan on paying them back the support they showed me. 

Not saying yes or no, these are just my thoughts on it as a kid who didn't get allowance growing up.  I do agree with many of the responses that if it is to be given that it should be earned.  

@Baymule---I wish more adults would tell students that they don't have to go college to find success and happiness and that there are other roads to it. When I went to high school all they preached from the first day we stepped foot in the building was, what do you wanna do in college. They didn't really show us their were other options than going to a university. After 4 years of school I don't know if I would have gone had someone shown me there were other options(like trade schools). I ended up going to school for merchandise, textile, and fashion design. Everyone I knew would say how they wish they had a fun major like mine. It was not an easy major. I pulled many all nighters working on school work. But I was introduced to working with different textiles and dyes and learned to weave and it lead me to pursue a saddle making school. So I wonder if I never went to college would I end up still finding what I loved. 
And those winters in Iowa are bad! I know Nebraska is right next to it but some how it is much colder there during the winters.


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 8, 2016)

I work in a vocation hat was originally a matter/apprentice skill. 30 years ago, when I started, there was still an apprentice program. Six years of apprenticeship before graduating, although no drunken celebration with a nail through the east for your master ear ring ( I did, however get my ear pierced on my own).

Today, there really is no apprenticeship, people are just promoted to the job, but never really learn the little skills that go in to it. They are taught to rely on technology. No one wants the stigma of being an apprentice. It seems everyone wants everything now. The craftsmanship is lacking.

I had previously attended college, left just a semester short of graduating. I realized it wasn't what I wanted. What I've been doing now isn't really what I want, either, but it pays the bills, more or less.

My advice to young people is to find their passion, whatever it may be. They may have to make sacrifices and do without some things. They may have to do some things they don't enjoy to keep money flowing, but never to lose sight of their passion, whatever it may be. In the end, being involved in what they are passionate about will lead to success.

I wish when I was young, someone had guided me to what my passion was rather than "you really do well in this, so you should become a that".  I've learned after many years, that wasn't truly my passion. Tell them don't be afraid to take risks, don't be afraid to change direction.

Sorry, kind of of topic.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2016)

Rachel has said she would like to "be" a couple of things when she grows up, but the thing she says the most consistently is she wants to be a chef.
There are two community colleges nearby that offer AAS degrees in Culinary Arts.
I guess since I have been saving for a 4 year degree if she goes this route, maybe after she gets some experience I can help her open her own restaurant one day.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2016)

When I was growing up we were never given an allowance, nor were we given any money from the work we did for others....we were sort of farmed out to pick berries and such for neighbors.  When old enough to get summer jobs we had to use all that money for our own school clothes and never had any left over for anything else.  We also were not encouraged to grow anything~be it animal or crops~for selling to make money.  I think all of that was a wrong move.  

The farm kids I knew that got money from work done on the farm were those that managed money the best, grew up to make more money and managed that well also.  They were encouraged to take animals to the fair and made money on those animals, which they invested right back into other animals they could sell for a profit later on.  Many of those kids now own their own farms and continue to make better money than their peers.  

I think you are on the right track in letting them share in the fruits of their labors and I also like the post where the kids were allowed to choose what they would raise for making money and also were expected to learn about it, take a huge hand in growing it and also marketing it.  I would have loved to have that opportunity when I was growing up...I think it fosters responsibility, good habits towards work, saving money, confidence in dealing with others, etc.  

It also seems to sort the wheat from the chaff....if given the opportunity to raise farm things for money when I was growing up, I would have done so and my lazier sibs probably would not have done so.   Or maybe the chance to make money would have spurred them into be more work brickle, who knows?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 8, 2016)

One of the things I've been told is that sports are a good thing but they are only needed to keep us fit. I'm in 4H and Girl Scouts and going to raise a market animal. I'm hoping that can get me ahead in the future. Although I only have chickens this year, I'm hoping in the future to raise Turkeys. If they are 4Hers, think about having the kids raise a market animal. The food cost can be a bit and so can the animal but that is earned back at auction.


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 8, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> One of the things I've been told is that sports are a good thing but they are only needed to keep us fit. I'm in 4H and Girl Scouts and going to raise a market animal. I'm hoping that can get me ahead in the future. Although I only have chickens this year, I'm hoping in the future to raise Turkeys. If they are 4Hers, think about having the kids raise a market animal. The food cost can be a bit and so can the animal but that is earned back at auction.



Yes sports are good, but not an end in themselves. Exercise in any form is good, be it organized sports, walking, swimming, or the chores farm kids do. Organized sports, done correctly, can lead to teaching teamwork, social skills, etc. Done incorrectly, it can lead to, what I consider, a distorted view of success, winning as the only important thing. Balance is needed, particularly at younger ages. I didn't participate in a lot of competitive sports growing up, but I road my bike everywhere, 20, 30 miles was nothing to me. That's exercise on a bike with two speeds, go and stop.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 17, 2016)

Old thread but I figure I'll throw in my two bits.

Every fall Mom would take all of us kids to a bean farmer in the neighborhood. We got something like $2 a bucket. Over the years that has gone up to $4. There are 9 of us kids and some picked faster than others. I almost always came in second when we raced to fill a bucket. Anyway, it was maybe 4 or 5 days that we did beans in the morning and school in the afternoon each year. When I was 10 my uncle offered to take me to help shear at the alpaca farm he worked at. I went and made $100 in two days but I got up at 5 and wasn't finished until dark or after. I was thrilled! a few weeks later the same people needed some one to help with hay. I went. Throughout the summer I did a lot of odd farm jobs there. 3 days before I turned 14 I saw a 'help wanted' sign at the local feed store. I asked how old you had to be and they said 14. My parents where hesitant but let me go. I worked there for almost a year when some guy down the road showed up at our house saying that he heard us kids where good workers and he needed someone to help with his pigs. I went and have been working there for a long time. I also help one local farmer clean his barn each fall for the barn dance and help pick veggies, butcher chickens and turkeys, weed, clean, build, handle sheep and alpacas on shearing days, make hay, and just all 'round odd jobs for many other farmers around. Mom can't wait until I get my licence so I can drive myself everywhere. 

So, never got an allowance but did have lot's of chances to make money if we had a mind to. Now we were/are home schooled so that very well might change things. I was never and am not in 4H, FFA, Co-op, or Sports.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

@micah wotring you are a good hardworking kid.  Your parents should be proud! And I bet they are!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 17, 2016)

I hauled lots of square baled hay for a dime a bale when I was a kid--15 cents if they were shorthanded--their trucks and trailers--my hayhook and back.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

My husband and I believe that there are certain things that are expected and options beyond that to do extra to earn a little money.  The daily feeding of the animals is just life,  but if our daughter wants to mow the lawn or do an extra chore we'll pay her to  do that.  Obviously she's only 4 so we haven't had to address this yet,  lol 

As for college... I would give my college degree back in return for my money back.  I felt pressured to go to school because I didn't  know what else to do and made good grades I'm high school.  Would have been happier and more useful being a vet tech or in the medical field. I will not force my daughter to go to college,  but I will help her if she does.  But she needs to go for a purpose,  not because that's "what you do".  My husband's father refused to send him to tech school but would have paid full boat for college.  How's that for not caring about what's best for your kid? He wanted to be a diesel mechanic. Sigh.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2016)

@micah wotring You are in a great place for finding extra work. Living in farm country and being able to work for the farmers are wonderful life lessons for you. Kudos to you for seizing the opportunities when you find them. Many kids would rather sit in the house playing useless video games. I know your parents are proud of you.

As far as your future plans for what you'll be/do when you grow up, I have a few words for you;

Find your passion and do that.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 17, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> My husband and I believe that there are certain things that are expected and options beyond that to do extra to earn a little money.  The daily feeding of the animals is just life,  but if our daughter wants to mow the lawn or do an extra chore we'll pay her to  do that.  Obviously she's only 4 so we haven't had to address this yet,  lol
> 
> As for college... I would give my college degree back in return for my money back.  I felt pressured to go to school because I didn't  know what else to do and made good grades I'm high school.  Would have been happier and more useful being a vet tech or in the medical field. I will not force my daughter to go to college,  but I will help her if she does.  But she needs to go for a purpose,  not because that's "what you do".  My husband's father refused to send him to tech school but would have paid full boat for college.  How's that for not caring about what's best for your kid? He wanted to be a diesel mechanic. Sigh.


I was a diesel mechanic for about 20 years, but always wanted to go to college.
I may yet.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2016)

What's holding you back? Plenty of online colleges & programs available as well as all hours/any day college courses. If you want to, go for it! What major concentration are you considering? You don't seem like a "liberal arts" type student.


----------



## TAH (Nov 17, 2016)

My friend dani is working his way to being a diesel mechanic.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 17, 2016)

Baymule said:


> @micah wotring You are in a great place for finding extra work. Living in farm country and being able to work for the farmers are wonderful life lessons for you. Kudos to you for seizing the opportunities when you find them. Many kids would rather sit in the house playing useless video games. I know your parents are proud of you.
> 
> As far as your future plans for what you'll be/do when you grow up, I have a few words for you;
> 
> Find your passion and do that.


"Find my passion and do that." Chickens. My passion is chickens. Now if I could only find a way to make money off of them. A hatchery. That's what I've been going for. I've hatched out maybe 50 chicks so-far and I'm working on getting my percentage up before getting any purebreds to breed.
I'll give it my best shot!


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 17, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> @micah wotring you are a good hardworking kid.  Your parents should be proud! And I bet they are!


Haha, thanks. Don't judge too quickly though! (



)
Nah, just kidding. I'm actually taking the world by storm with my awesomeness in real life too. XD


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> "Find my passion and do that." Chickens. My passion is chickens. Now if I could only find a way to make money off of them. A hatchery. That's what I've been going for. I've hatched out maybe 50 chicks so-far and I'm working on getting my percentage up before getting any purebreds to breed.
> I'll give it my best shot!



A hatchery, you go for it! Maybe you have heard of the website www.rareseeds.com AKA Baker Creek. It was started by a 17 year old boy. His business grew and grew and now he employs his family, he, his wife and children travel the world finding heritage vegetable seeds. I would say he found his passion and did just that. No reason why you can't also. Maybe you could apply to hatcheries as a summer intern to learn more about the business.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 18, 2016)

Baymule said:


> A hatchery, you go for it! Maybe you have heard of the website www.rareseeds.com AKA Baker Creek. It was started by a 17 year old boy. His business grew and grew and now he employs his family, he, his wife and children travel the world finding heritage vegetable seeds. I would say he found his passion and did just that. No reason why you can't also. Maybe you could apply to hatcheries as a summer intern to learn more about the business.


Hey, that's a good idea! I'd never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2016)

If we can get it done this winter we are going to expand Rachel's farmers market business next year
Rachel's Garden


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice! What a great thing for kids to do.


----------

